# new combat helmet stops bullets at point blank range



## billc (Feb 27, 2011)

I didn't know exactly where to post this so here it is.

http://bigpeace.com/pschweizer/2011...mbat-helmet-can-stop-a-bullet-at-point-blank/

It&#8217;s coming this fall, and it&#8217;s made of plastic.  But don&#8217;t let that fool you.  It has &#8220;stopped zero-degree rifle bullets at point-blank range, and has stopped 7.62mm rounds, as well.&#8221;  They cost about $625 a piece and the Army is planning on buying 200,000 of them.  Marine Corps efforts to find a new helmet have not been nearly as successful.  After testing 5 different models in 2009,  they couldn&#8217;t find one that would do the job.  They are still developing their own helmet.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 28, 2011)

You still die if shot at point blank range. The force of the shot will break your neck if your chin strap is on. 
Sean


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it depends on which bullet was fired. The impact of the bullet is no stronger than the recoil of the gun. A 12 gauge slug or .50 Magnum at point blank range may have that effect. A 9 mm handgun bullet probably not.

And even then the situation is more complex, since the helmet itself is not in direct contact with the skull, and -probably- neither is the chin strap. The mounting of the shell on the interior frame will also dampen the impact a lot. The impact will be more dampened than the recoil of the shot.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 28, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> I think it depends on which bullet was fired. The impact of the bullet is no stronger than the recoil of the gun. A 12 gauge slug or .50 Magnum at point blank range may have that effect. A 9 mm handgun bullet probably not.
> 
> And even then the situation is more complex, since the helmet itself is not in direct contact with the skull, and -probably- neither is the chin strap. The mounting of the shell on the interior frame will also dampen the impact a lot. The impact will be more dampened than the recoil of the shot.


Assault Rifles are what soldiers and Marines will face on the battle field; however, I can see the effectiveness for policing occupied territory.
Sean


----------



## Apatride (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, whether or not it would break the neck is not really the point. If it can stop the bullet at its fastest, it can stop it when shot from a distance (which is the most common situation).
I agree that soldiers face high caliber assault rifles (even if the 9X19mm Parabellum is pretty common in NATO for side arms) but if you get shot at point bank range with an assault rifle, no matter if your neck can take it or not, you screwed up so badly that you are dead anyway.


----------



## chinto (Mar 17, 2011)

7.62mm by what??? 39mm? 51mm? ( 308 nato) or 64mm ( 30-06) or by 67mm ( 300 win mag)??   makes a huge difference as to what that point blank shot really is!!

the other question is why is the USMC looking for a different helmet?? is there a problem with the one the army likes? or is it just to be different???


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 17, 2011)

Enough with this old school military looking body armor and jeeps and armored trucks to transport them in! I say, let us issue these to our soldiers instead!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 19, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> I think it depends on which bullet was fired. The impact of the bullet is no stronger than the recoil of the gun. A 12 gauge slug or .50 Magnum at point blank range may have that effect. A 9 mm handgun bullet probably not.



For some reason that doesn't sound quite right. My math is shaky though. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Emma (Mar 21, 2011)

Josh Oakley said:


> For some reason that doesn't sound quite right. My math is shaky though. Can you elaborate?


It's Newtons 3rd law of motion, for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 26, 2011)

Emma said:


> It's Newtons 3rd law of motion, for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.



And that's where I have the problem. First, most assault rifles have a buffer spring. This reduces recoil, yet does not reduce the impact of the bullet. Second, the math is all wrong.

But there's an easier way to figure this one out. you stand at one end of the room and fire a round into a target, wearing a bulletproof vest. I'll then shoot you in the vest. You can determine from there which had a greater impact.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 26, 2011)

Also, the helmet stopping a bullet wouldn't necessarily result in a neck break. Depends on how it's padded, and how the helmet's shaped, the angle of impact, and numerous other things.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 26, 2011)

> You still die if shot at point blank range. The force of the shot will break your neck if your chin strap is on.



I think the point is that if it will stop the bullet at that range then it can definitely prevent major damage at a distance. Even though there still might be some damage most shots are taken from far away that it can prevent major damage from a assault weapon, possibly.


----------

